# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm đổi nhân dân tệ khi du lịch Trung Quốc

## namtv

Với những khách du lịch mới đi Trung Quốc lần đầu có thể gặp không ít bỡ ngỡ, nhất là về chuyện đổi tiền.

Ngày càng nhiều người Việt có nhu cầu du lịch Trung Quốc bởi sức hấp dẫn khó cưỡng lại từ những danh thắng nổi tiếng cũng như chi phí hàng hóa thấp mà chất lượng lại không đến nỗi nào. Dẫu vậy, với những khách du lịch mới đi lần đầu thì gặp không ít bỡ ngỡ, nhất là về chuyện đổi tiền lẻ vì không đổi thì khó mua đồ mà đổi thì không biết thế nào.
*
Mang tiền thế nào cho có lợi ?*


Chỉ nên đổi một lượng tiền mặt đủ để bạn mua sắm những thứ đơn giản và trả phí hành chính, tham quan (nếu bạn không đi theo đoàn). Còn lại nên dùng thẻ để vừa nhẹ nhàng, tránh thất thoát lại tiện dụng. Trung Quốc có rất nhiều cột rút tiền để bạn tiện dụng dọc đường.

*Đổi tiền ở đâu ?*



* Phố Hà Trung : nơi đổi tiền đông vui tấp nập nhất Hà Nội, tỉ lệ chênh lệch của các nhà không khác nhau là mấy, luôn hơn của ngân hàng một chút, phù hợp với những ai có nhu cầu đổi lượng tiền không quá lớn để mua sắm cho tiện. Luôn có tiền lẻ để đổi, tiện cho bạn chi tiêu mua sắm, nhưng dĩ nhiên cũng không tránh khỏi tiền giả trà trộn.

* Hàng đổi tiền số 1 phố Trần Phú : hàng này đổi tiền có uy tín, cập nhật giá cả nhanh hơn bên Hà Trung. Có thể liên lạc anh Minh số 043.828.9013 hay 0913.238.517 để tiện hỏi chi tiết về giá cả.

* Hiệu vàng Phú Vân - giữa phố Lương Ngọc Quyến : trung tâm đổi tiền có tiếng từ thời Pháp, giá cả ổn, thu ngân dễ thương.

*Nhận biết tiền Nhân dân tệ thật - giả*


* Tốt nhất là lấy tiền mới, khi chao nghiêng ra ánh sáng các hình chìm hiện rõ, nét.

* Tờ tiền không bị nhòe hình. Tiền thật dùng lâu cũng không tránh khỏi ẩm ướt nhưng các nét in rất thanh và mảnh, chứ không dầy và nhòe như tiền giả.

* Nên sờ nhẹ vào cổ áo của Mao Trạch Đông, phải cảm thấy ráp nhẹ tay, cảm giác ráp đều là tiền thật.

Theo dulichdoi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

